# Three G4S guards killed, one wounded in Edmonton robbery



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jun 2012)

Re-printed under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Police find abandoned armoured car after three guards shot dead at University of Alberta
> 
> National Post Staff  Jun 15, 2012 – 9:45 AM ET  | Last Updated: Jun 15, 2012 10:50 AM ET
> 
> ...



url=http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/06/15/police-manhunt-after-three-killed-in-armoured-car-shooting-at-university-of-alberta/] Article Link with photos/video [/url]


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2012)

Condolences.....


----------



## brihard (15 Jun 2012)

Police are hunting one "Travis Brandon Baumgartner".


----------



## brihard (15 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Police are hunting one "Travis Brandon Baumgartner".




Driving a dark blue Ford 150 truck, license ZRE 724.


----------



## dogger1936 (15 Jun 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Travdaddy


----------



## Maxadia (15 Jun 2012)

To give some context:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/police-name-suspect-in-alberta-robbery-that-left-three-dead/article4265619/


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jun 2012)

The latest update:



> Security guard now suspect in University of Alberta shootings
> Canada-wide warrants filed for Travis Brandon Baumgartner, 21
> CBC News Posted: Jun 15, 2012 2:55 AM MT Last Updated: Jun 15, 2012 6:14 PM MT
> 
> ...



More at  article link.


----------



## Dkeh (16 Jun 2012)

Oh Jesus. The injured guy is one of my closest friends. Used to be in my regiment. He is Reg.F now. 

If someone finds something out, please PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Snakedoc (16 Jun 2012)

What a terrible tragedy... As mentioned, the critically wounded individual is a CF reg force member working out of CFB Edmonton.  Hoping for a speedy recovery for Cpl Schuman and lots of support for his family.

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Critically+wounded+guard+full+time+Force+member/6791197/story.html

"U of A shooting: Critically wounded guard a full-time Air Force member

BY SARAH O’DONNELL, EDMONTONJOURNAL.COM JUNE 15, 2012 9:02 PM

EDMONTON - The armoured car guard critically wounded early Friday morning at the University of Alberta’s HUB Mall is a military firefighter posted to the Canadian Forces Base Edmonton.

Cpl. Matthew Schuman, injured in the shooting that left three of his G4S Cash Solutions colleagues dead, has been a full-time Air Force member since 2009, military spokeswoman Maj. Lena Angell said.

Lt.-Col. John Reiffenstein, base commander of CFB Edmonton, issued a statement late Friday, expressing his sympathies to Schuman’s family. “Our focus right now is on providing support to the family of Corp. Schuman who is by his side at the University of Alberta Hospital as he undergoes treatment,” Reiffenstein said.

“Our thoughts and prayers are also with the families of the other three victims who did not survive the vicious attack.”

Angell said there are no restrictions on Canadian Forces members holding second jobs, provided that command is notified of that part-time job and that it does not interfere with the member’s primary duties."


----------



## Snakedoc (16 Jun 2012)

Again very sad, there is also a youtube video showing police trying to break into the room where the guards were locked in and you can quite clearly hear the screams of someone injured....presumably Cpl Schuman who was the only individual to survive...in the background.  Very difficult to listen to, not sure if I should post the link so I won't unless specifically requested to..  Cpl Schuman remains in critical condition.


----------



## Dkeh (16 Jun 2012)

please pm me the link


----------



## Snakedoc (16 Jun 2012)

Sent..


----------



## Dkeh (16 Jun 2012)

Thanks. Flagged. Couldn't watch it for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## old medic (16 Jun 2012)

Also sounds like the lady killed was a D9er.

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/shooting+update+victim+wife+both+were+fathers/6790468/story.html


> EDMONTON — Xavier Rejano made his dad a birdhouse for Father's Day.
> 
> The gift was one of the boy's first thoughts when the police came to tell his family that Eddie Rejano, 39, was one of three armoured-car guards shot dead during a failed robbery at HUB Mall on the University of Alberta campus early Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## R933ex (16 Jun 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2012/06/16/edmonton-baumgartner-arrested.html

Looks like he has been arrested attempting to escape to the US


----------



## Dkeh (16 Jun 2012)

Good.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jun 2012)

My condolences to the families of those killed. Prayers out to CPL Schuman and his family.


----------



## cupper (20 Jun 2012)

Latest update on CPL Schuman

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2012/06/19/edmonton-survivor-wife-university-alberta-shootings.html

Here's to thoughts for a positive outcome.


----------



## old medic (26 Jun 2012)

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Guard+injured+Mall+massacre+intensive+care/6838802/story.html

Guard injured in Hub Mall massacre out of intensive care
By Mariam Ibrahim, edmontonjournal.com
25 June 2012



> EDMONTON - The armed guard critically injured in the shootings at the University of Alberta Hub Mall earlier this month has been moved out of the intensive care unit and was “overwhelmed with joy” after seeing his two-year-old son Sunday night, his wife says.
> 
> Cpl. Matthew Schuman, a member of the Canadian Forces, was critically injured when he was shot as he and his G4S armoured car colleagues made a cash delivery to bank machines early June 15.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxadia (26 Jun 2012)

Attaboy....you keep going.


----------



## RubberTree (5 Mar 2013)

A new update on Cpl Schuman from the CBC...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2013/03/04/edmonton-schuman-university-heist-survivor.html


----------



## Scott (5 Mar 2013)

Fucking A! Keep it up.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> ******* A! Keep it up.


 :nod:


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2013)

> That began the long, difficult struggle to accept what happened. He's asked himself "Why me?" over and over. "How did I live and no one else did?"
> 
> Now, he said, "it's just trying to have a good life for Brian, Michelle and Eddie — for their memory."



That has got to f' you up.

HOpe his emotional recovery goes just as well as his physical recovery.


----------



## pointfiveoh (4 Apr 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> That has got to f' you up.
> 
> HOpe his emotional recovery goes just as well as his physical recovery.



It definitely does, "survivor guilt" can be a huge part of post-traumatic stress, especially if you're the only survivor. It's unfortunate the robbers weren't wounded (or worse) as well. I hope they enjoy their lengthy prison term, especially the other G4S guard who was involved. My condolesces to the familys of the deceased, and I hope Cpl Schuman is recovering well!


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2013)

Bump with the latest ....


> An Edmonton man charged in a bloody armoured car heist at the University of Alberta is to appear in an Edmonton courtroom today for the start of a week-long murder trial.
> 
> Former G4S guard Travis Baumgartner is charged with first-degree murder in the deaths of three of his co-workers and attempted murder in the serious wounding of a fourth.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 9 Sept 13


----------



## Anakha (9 Sep 2013)

He plead Guilty.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2013/09/09/edmonton-baumgartner-trial-starts.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Sep 2013)

Shame that capital punishment is off the books.  This turd is so deserving of that sentence.


----------



## RubberTree (11 Sep 2013)

...and gets life with no parole for 40 years.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/baumgartner-gets-life-with-no-parole-for-40-years-harshest-punishment-in-decades-1.1449611


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2013)

A bit of follow-up ....


> A union representing 2,000 armoured car workers across Canada is calling for a federal government task force to study the industry and develop better safety regulations for workers.
> 
> Bill Murnighan, research director for Unifor, said this week’s trial and sentencing of triple-murderer Travis Baumgartner, a trainee armed guard with G4S Cash Solutions who gunned down his four co-workers last summer, has shown the public how little oversight there is for Canada’s armoured car industry, made up of private, for-profit security companies.
> 
> ...


_Edmonton Journal_, 12 Sept 13


----------

